# Pregnant? Pooch Test Please *updated Pictures*



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

Her pooch looks like she is pregnant to me but........I got her from a lady who does not own a buck or have close neighbors that have one, and she even told me when i got her that she wasn't bred this year, so I could breed her to my buck.
This doe was in with a wether that banded my self last year, if one of the testicles slipped back do you think he could have gotten her? He doesn't smell at all and I have never seen him pee on him self or acted buckish.

She has started udder growth, so if she's pregnant she has maybe 6 weeks left. Her belly isn't tight or closer to the ground and I don't feel any kids, but I may just have to wait a couple of more weeks to see if I can feel a kid.


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: Pregnant? Pooch Test Please*

Here's a picture taken 2 days before her first kidding.


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: Pregnant? Pooch Test Please*

What are the signs of a false pregnancy? The only male goat she was expose to was her wethered son! Do wethers mount does at all? I talked to the lady who gave her to me and she said that he was *riding* her. Her belly isn't as big as when she was pregnant last year with twins, I don't usually go by belly size, but could she be having a false pregnancy?


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Pregnant? Pooch Test Please*

Sorry, those pictures are not clear enough for me to tell.

Do you know if the wether was banded? In other words, did they bet both the testicles?


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: Pregnant? Pooch Test Please*

I banded him my self when he was 4-6 weeks old, I am pretty sure I got both testicales, but it was only the second time I have ever banded so maybe one slipped back up? Would he smell like a buck if that happened and would he still be able to breed her?


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

Bumping new pictures


----------



## CrossCreekTX (Aug 10, 2009)

Looks pg to me.
Seems a nut slipped back up. It is real easy to do. Sometimes a buck won't smell bucky his first season.


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

Do you think if that happened, that he could still produce?


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

From her size and udder developement I will roughly guess she's around 3 months along. I would try bumping her for kids.


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

I did bump her a couple of times and I didn't feel anything. I think she is more toward 3.5 4 months because of the udder development. I am really beganning to think she is having a false pregnancy she doesn't feel like a pregnant goat she's to squishy.


----------



## CrossCreekTX (Aug 10, 2009)

Yes, he could still produce viable sperm.
She may only have a single.


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

She must I guess I'll have to wait till I can feel a kid or she kids to find out. If th wether is not really a wether wouldn't he act buckish to my other does? I only had him in with them for a few mintues and he show no intrest in them at all hmm...maybe hes shy. Im guessing the only way to get him re-wethered would be to have a vet do it surgically?


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Can you feel a testicle? When I bought my first wether, they only got one testicle, and he never ever acted like a buck or smelled like one. I did have to have him surgically fixed. 

We never new he had it until we were in a show and the judge felt it. :shocked:


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

No, I haven't. Not sure I want to even try to feel for it.


----------



## CrossCreekTX (Aug 10, 2009)

Were any of the other does in heat? Bucks normally go for the one in heat, though some bucks will nail anything on 4 legs that will stand still long enough.


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

I not sure, I don't keep track of heats and I don't really note it in the summer unless they are being annoying. I think one of the girls might be in heat today though...... He's on quarantine until all signs of his lice/mites ( thats another story) are gone though. 
My buck will nail anyone who stand for him :roll: 

Last year I tried to record all the girls heat patterns. I would catch the in heat watch them everyday, they would hit 18days then 22 still no signs of heat and then around 30+ days from their last heat they're in heat. So, I gave up, every other heat is like a silent heat and I just can't catch them.


----------

